# Beginner's Luck



## Rabbit (May 10, 2010)

I don't really have a question - just want to let other beginners know that they can succeed with difficult plants. Last January I asked for assistance in buying paphs at my local orchid show. I'm the one who grows paphs in terrariums. Well, I came away from the show with a P. Deperle, Psyche, a godefroye, and 2 bellatullums., all in bloom. They all went into my terrariums.

I don't actually plant them in the substrate. They are placed on flat rocks so they don't get soggy. However, I was shocked to find, in the middle of April, that the godefroye had settled down in a low part of the tank and had become waterlogged. Most of the roots had rotted except for 1 little stump. 

I repotted it into a mixture of gravel, charcoal and bark, put it back in the terrarium and hoped for the best. I was so pleasantly surprised last week, when I saw it growing a new leaf and bud.

Other than this mishap, all the others are doing well. One of my bellatulums has been blooming since I bought it Feb. 14. The psyche finished blooming and is spiking again. The Deperle was in bloom and in spike and had several flowers - the last bud has just opened. But its' flowers last for only a week or so. Is this normal or does the high temperature have something to do with the short-lived blooms?

My advice to beginners - it only takes a couple of days of overwatering to kill a paph like this, but mine seems to be recovering. I hope my luck holds up.


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2010)

The higher heat and humidity of the terrariium could be a factor.  Good Luck.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 10, 2010)

Congrats on the saves and flowerings! I must say that while a terrarium is an attractive approach when dealing with a cold/dry house, it also invites problems too. The key is of course air movement. Perhaps you could install a small fan and crack the top a bit for better air movement and more moderate temps. 

Good luck!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2010)

I agree with Tom -- I'd be very hesitant to grow Paphs in a terrarium if there wasn't a fan inside. You are lucky you caught the rotting in time.


----------



## goldenrose (May 11, 2010)

It's a bit scary but whatever works for you! 
What are your temp ranges? What's the lighting?


----------



## Rabbit (May 11, 2010)

I use T5 tubes. Footcandles vary from tank to tank and at various levels, but it runs from a low of 600 to a high of 1400. Temps during the day in summer are 25 to 30 C, and in winter 20 to 25 C. Night temps drop about 5 degrees C.

I know that most orchid people cringe when they hear how I grow mine, but I've read many posts from many growers saying that they kill plenty of orchids under more ideal conditions. I don't mind hearing the criticism. I'm learning a lot and I'm actually taking some out of the terrariums as I run out of space and I'll see which ones do better.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (May 12, 2010)

I don't think anything was meant as a criticism, but more as suggestions of things that people may have learned the hard way themselves  There's at least a couple pictures I've seen on here of people growing in terrrariums, and I think they've all found that fans are really helpful in small, lush growing areas where disease could enjoy growing just as much as plants! That's what growing is all about though - trying new things, adding things here and there for improvements as you go, and taking some ideas from everyone else's different growing setups.


----------



## Rabbit (May 12, 2010)

Sorry - "Criticism" may have been a poor choice of words - I just meant that I don't mind hearing dissenting opinions.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 12, 2010)

Perhaps more like words of caution...oke:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 13, 2010)

Rabbit said:


> Sorry - "Criticism" may have been a poor choice of words - I just meant that I don't mind hearing dissenting opinions.



Funny that the word "criticism" should cause a stir. In truth it is just a way of pushing forward discussion. In the end there are no final answers, just a bunch of people groping around looking for a new direction. I think your set could be fine, it just needs a bit of tweaking. 

Kill all experts - me first!:evil:


----------



## paphreek (May 14, 2010)

It's amazing all the different growing set ups that people develop to grow Paphs. I know of a fellow OSM member that successfully grows Paphs in straight moss. It doesn't work for me, but he grows some incredible specimens. Please keep us up to date as your terrarium experiment progresses.


----------



## Rabbit (May 14, 2010)

Thanks, I'll keep in touch.


----------



## wonderlen3000 (May 27, 2010)

All brachy like air movement and they are happy with lower humidity than what is recommended for other paphs. And likes to dry out between watering. That's why all have big fat massive roots to compensate for the lack of humidity and water. 
If you insist on keeping them in the tank, use those plastic pot with 'side slids'. They are great pot for Brachy type.


----------



## jewel (May 30, 2010)

i grow all my orchids in straight moss but i think climate plays a major factor in the success rate when using this media. my climate is very hot and very dry if the humidity were hi the moss might soak up some of this moisture and remain to wet. anyone with experience in this matter?oke:


----------



## NYEric (May 30, 2010)

I have some paphs in sphag, I got them from Kerry Richards at Word of Orchids in Kissimee. His temps are warmer than typical NYC but they survived the winter and now that its warming up they're doing well and the temps will be similar to what they grew up in.


----------

